# Prince is gone.....



## Sweetie

This is a very sad day right now. This morning I noticed Prince in the corner of the cage. His face was in the corner of the cage. I took him out of the cage and placed him on the floor, he laid on his side. He was basically lifeless. I ran to my cell phone and called Dr Crawford and they said that I needed to get there immediately. I called my mom's friend to get me to the vet, was there within an hour, because she lives 20 minutes from me and my mom was at work. While we were there Dr Crawford put Prince on oxygen, gave him some corn syrup, and was putting in a catheter. When he got the catheter in, Prince's heart stopped.

Prince was 2 1/2 years old. He was fine yesterday, being his normal self and eating hay. The vet said that Prince was hypoglycemic. Prince's temperature was 6 degrees below the normal, and his blood sugar was low.

When I was getting dressed, I had Prince on my bed so that I can watch him and talk to him, he was moving like he was having a seizure. I told him to keep still and hang in there, we will be going to Dr Crawford's office, over and over again. He made it there, but passed about a half hour later.

Prince: you are in a better place now. God will take very good care of you, you will be greatly missed. You were a very good rabbit, you kept Sweetie company while I was running errands and you made sure that she was okay during the stress of the pounding and sawing outside the apartment. You were so sweet to Sweetie and I knew when she wasn't feeling well. I will miss you greatly Prince, so will Sweetie.

Right now Sweetie is doing okay. I don't think that it hit her that Prince is gone. When it does I will be here to help her get through it. I don't have the money to get another rabbit. I just want to wait for a while before getting another one. Hopefully Sweetie will be okay without Prince until I can afford another rabbit.

Yes, Sweetie and Prince were bonded. They instantly bonded when I introduced them when they were young, around 3 months old. They were the bestest of friends. Now Sweetie will be alone fora while until I can get another rabbit.



Binky Free Prince. Sweetie and I love you very much.


----------



## Kipcha

I'm so sorry to hear this, and I think it's worse when it is so sudden like that.

R.I.P Prince

You and Sweetie will have each other to get through this and I am sure that will help.


----------



## slavetoabunny

Binky free sweet Prince.


----------



## JadeIcing

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

I am so sorry Sweetie.

It is very hard when you lose them any time, but when they are so young still. Take your time to get a second bunny, as Sweetie may not accept another after her bond with Prince.

Binky free Prince. ink iris:


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry

So sorry for your loss.

:rip: Prince.


----------



## Sweetie

Thank you for the kind words. 

Stan: I will take my time getting a new rabbit. It is exactly what Dr Crawford said.

I will be keeping an eye on Sweetie and being here with her and for her.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Hey Sweetie. So sorry for your loss  Its such a shock when a pet goes like that. I know its early yet for you but while reading your post I could not help but think of the little dwarf buck that we took in for a friend so she did not have to take him to the pound. We got him yesterday and are not sure we can keep him. I really like him but its a hard road bonding him with Fraggles who keeps humping him. If you wanna talk about this then please let me know. Again sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

So sorry to hear about your little Prince.  Its so hard to cope with loss of a pet let alone, a sudden one like this.
Binky Free little guy!


----------



## gmas rabbit

So sorry to hear about Prince. We lost a little rabbit at 14 months suddenly. It is so shocking when there is not any warning. Poor Sweetie.


----------



## Sweetie

Thank you. I am still very upset about it. I am proud that I acted as quickly as I did. I didn't hear anything last night. Sweetie will usually wake me up if something is wrong but she didn't. I guess she wasn't sure what was going on and didn't know if she should wake me. I am not mad at her at all. I am not even mad at the vet, the vet did what he could do to save Prince.

I have a question: can rabbits have hypoglycemia, even from birth? I am trying to find information online about it and so far cannot find anything.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Hey again. I am not sure if a bunny can have that at birth. Its a very good question though. I tried to send you a pm but my new phone won't let me. Just like it won't let me type text into my topics. Piece of cr*p....Anyway if you wanna email me at [email protected] I'd love to chat with you about the boy we just took in. I understand if your not up for it and by no means am trying to pawn a bunny off on you while your sad. I actually really like him and would love to have him for myself. But I don't know if that's the best idea. Anyway send me an email if you want. Take care, Katie.


----------



## Sweetie

*I_heart_Fraggles wrote: *


> Hey again. I am not sure if a bunny can have that at birth. Its a very good question though. I tried to send you a pm but my new phone won't let me. Just like it won't let me type text into my topics. Piece of cr*p....Anyway if you wanna email me at [email protected] I'd love to chat with you about the boy we just took in. I understand if your not up for it and by no means am trying to pawn a bunny off on you while your sad. I actually really like him and would love to have him for myself. But I don't know if that's the best idea. Anyway send me an email if you want. Take care, Katie.



Thank you and I will email you soon. You can email me also at [email protected]

Again thank you.


----------



## JimD

I'm so sorry 

Binky free Prince.

ray::rainbow:


----------



## Sweetie

Thank you Jim


----------



## Nancy McClelland

We're so sorry to hear that Prince is gone. It's so hard losing a loved bun whether you know it is coming or it's sudden with no warning. Sometimes, no matter how hard we and our vet tries, it's just not to be. Hang on to the happy moments and know that he a good life with you. Binky free little man.:bunnyangel:


----------



## tonyshuman

I am so sorry. It sounds like he was harboring something really bad that you just couldn't see. Rabbits hide their illnesses so often; it is frustrating and sad. Often, they pass unexpectedly like this. I would guess that he was hypoglycemic due to not eating--rabbits only very rarely have blood sugar regulation diseases (hypoglycemia, diabetes). It is hard to say if he was acting the way he was because his blood sugar was low or his blood sugar was low because something else was making him not feel well. It is so hard when they pass away so unexpectedly and quickly, with you rushing to try to help but it is too late. I hope Sweetie does ok. Binky free, Prince.


----------



## Sweetie

Thank you very much. Sweetie is doing okay so far. She is scared and sad at the same time. I try to spend as much time as I can with Sweetie, because I think that she does miss Prince.


----------



## Sweetie

tonyshuman wrote:


> I am so sorry. It sounds like he was harboring something really bad that you just couldn't see. Rabbits hide their illnesses so often; it is frustrating and sad. Often, they pass unexpectedly like this. I would guess that he was hypoglycemic due to not eating--rabbits only very rarely have blood sugar regulation diseases (hypoglycemia, diabetes). It is hard to say if he was acting the way he was because his blood sugar was low or his blood sugar was low because something else was making him not feel well. It is so hard when they pass away so unexpectedly and quickly, with you rushing to try to help but it is too late. I hope Sweetie does ok. Binky free, Prince.



Prince has been eating though, right up to the time he went downhill. I usually get woke up by Sweetie thumping but she didn't thump when he wasn't feeling well. I guess she was scared and didn't know what to do.


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies

Sad.


----------



## Sweetie

HappyFarmBunnies wrote:


> Sad.



Yes it is very sad. I am still hurting from him passing away.


----------



## bunnymother22

That's terrible I'm so sorry  You must feel so down. Hugs to you and Sweetie. You did everything you could. You said he had a hurt leg, is it possible he got an infection from that? My old bunny Mykaela, may she rip, died suddenly from infection after she broke her leg. Big hugs to you and Sweetie. Take it easy :sosad:bunnyheart:bunnyangel:


----------



## hartleybun

Binky free beloved Prince. I can only echo Stan's wise words, you will know when and if the time is right.
ray:
donna xxx


----------



## jujub793

So sorry to hear your sweet little bun has passed over the bridge. :rainbow:


----------



## LuvaBun

I'm so sorry to hear about Sweetie. I think you did very well to remain so calm and getting him to the vet quickly. Sometimes, no matter what we do, they still leave us 

Jan


----------



## Sweetie

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> I'm so sorry to hear about Sweetie. I think you did very well to remain so calm and getting him to the vet quickly. Sometimes, no matter what we do, they still leave us
> 
> Jan



Yeah Sweetie will have to be alone until I can get another rabbit. I will make sure that I have enough money saved up to takethe rabbits to the vet.

Prince will be greatly missed.


----------



## Sweetie

*bunnymother22 wrote: *


> That's terrible I'm so sorry  You must feel so down. Hugs to you and Sweetie. You did everything you could. You said he had a hurt leg, is it possible he got an infection from that? My old bunny Mykaela, may she rip, died suddenly from infection after she broke her leg. Big hugs to you and Sweetie. Take it easy :sosad:bunnyheart:bunnyangel:



Prince broke his leg back in May 2010, I believe. He was on pain killers and antibiotics with a probiotic. It has been a year and a half after that, that he declined. So I don't think that he got an infection from his hurt leg..

BTW: thank you, and yes I do feel very down. Prince was a good rabbit. When I was clipping his nails, he licked me and I will always remember that plus other things about him.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Marsha, I'm so sorry you lost your Beautiful Prince. 

I appologize for not posting on here sooner, I had 2 babies go to the bridge within a week (Jackie lived with Chris) so I know the pain you are going through. So many reminders of them I see every day. But I look at all the Beautiful memories I have of them.

Binky Free Sweet Prince:rainbow:.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## Sweetie

Thank you Susan. Yeah it still hurts that Prince is gone, but I do try to think about the good memories that I have of him and I also try to get Sweetie to think about the good memories of him.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sweetie

Thank you Dave!


----------



## Lucy500

Im so sorry for your loss ): 
Hugs for Sweetie and you, im sure Prince is watching over you


----------



## Sweetie

Thank you Lucy500


----------

